# Warhammer Addons



## Mooseman (16. September 2008)

Das Spiel ist noch nicht einmal erschienen und dennoch gibt es z.b bei http://war.curse.com/downloads/addons/
schon eine Menge Addons.

Hat sich damit schon mal jemand genauer beschäftigt? Wo muss ich die reinlegen, drücken
sie die performance stark nach unten...

Ich muss mir dringend die Uhr runterladen... bin jetzt seid Montag immer todmüde bei der Arbeit, 
weil ich die ersten Abende immer komplett die Zeit vergessen habe.

Einen Chat Alert werde ich wohl auch noch mitnehmen. Bin mir nicht sicher ob es 
an dem Chatfenster oder an mir liegt, das ich immer erst stunden später mitbekomme,
dass jemand etwas von mir wollte.


----------



## Arben (16. September 2008)

WAR/interface/addons steht da bei einigen...

Bei mir gibts nen Interfaceordner unter User. Aber zur Zeit vermisse ich eigentlich kein Addon wirklich.


----------



## VanFar (16. September 2008)

Erstens, geh in deinen Warhammer Online Verzeichnis. Wenn du da bist, gucke nach einem Ordner mit dem Namen Interface.
Ist er nicht dort, erstelle ihn. Öffne nun den Interface Ordner (nicht der eine in dem  User Ordner - einfach <WAR VERZEICHNIS>/Interface)
und schau nach einem Ordner namens "AddOns". Ist er nicht dort (oder hast du soeben den Interface Ordner erstellt) , erstelle ihn. 
Dann Öffne nun den AddOns Ordner. Jetzt, entpacke den Inhalt der .zip Datei für den Mod den du runtergeladen hast in den AddOns
Ordner. Entpackt sollte die .zip Datei hier einen neuen Unterordner mit dem selben namen wie das Addon erstellt haben. Dadrin sollten außer einigen
Dateien auch noch eine mit der endung .mod sein - das war alles was zutun war! Starte nun WAR und du solltest startklar sein.

_Diese Anleitung ist von Curse und von mir ins deutsche übersetzt.
Ich garantiere nicht für die Korrektheit meiner Übersetzung_


----------



## D00mwalker (17. September 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> WAR/interface/addons steht da bei einigen...
> 
> Bei mir gibts nen Interfaceordner unter User. Aber zur Zeit vermisse ich eigentlich kein Addon wirklich.




addons vermisst man erst wenn man sie einmal hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und fang nicht an mit wow zu vergleichen, es ist ein anderes spiel


----------



## shawn_duh (17. September 2008)

Einfahc einen Ordner im Warhamer Verzeichniss erstellen...

...Warhammer\Interface\Addons\Addons hier rein


----------



## etmundi (17. September 2008)

Wie schön ist doch das Addon Unterforum.

Da stehen schon die Antworten auf deine Fragen.


----------



## Flixl (17. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Anonemuss (18. September 2008)

meine meinung^^, wär aber trotzdem was für nen sticky..


----------

